
Skype Founders Assembling Killer Team For New Online Music Startup - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/07/skype-founders-assembling-killer-team-for-new-online-music-startup/
======
rooshdi
Why is everyone trying to squeeze into the online music market? Don't they
understand they're always going to be at the mercy of the record labels. I
expect the online music bubble to burst sometime within the next few years;
it's just becoming too inflated not to.

~~~
vaksel
I think the bet is that the record execs will see the light and will decide to
work with the online music companies.

So instantly the risk factor is gone, and you have a viable business model to
make millions.

~~~
rooshdi
That is a bet with bad pot odds I'm not willing to make.

------
streblo
I can't help but think that this is another Joost in the making.

